# Mac OS X and Linux ext3 file system



## nemac (Apr 4, 2008)

I have question regarding Mac OS X and Linux ext3 file system.  Will Mac OS X write/read an ext3 file system.  I have a linux box that has a ton of disk space and I wanted to know if I could use the linx box for the "Time Backup".

TIA


----------



## wraith (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes you can if you use Samba to share the target drive. (Or install netatalk for your linux server to actually serve up an Apple share.) The file system itself doesn't really matter. How you share the drive over the network is what's important. (The linux OS will handle reading and writing to the ext3 filesystem via Samba, or NFS, or AFP.)

You'll also have to force Time Machine to see network shares as well. (It doesn't do it by default.)


----------



## nemac (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you.  I had not had time to look at your reply until now.  I will look into what you suggested.


----------

